# 211 is acting up.



## skull791 (Sep 14, 2007)

Got a problem at my parents house with 211 receiver. Here what happen. They had a dish guy come out and, upgrade them to 211. He also install new switch and change the dish for HD(1000.2). He could not get 61.5 to show so he was messing with the switch. He wire everything very weird. Never seen this before. dish 1000.2 three feeds 119, 110, and 129 to switch 44. Then he run a feed from 61.5 to the switch and then, another feed from 61.5 to the input on the lnb of 1000.2. Work for a while now they get switch error all the time. It will not show all the Sat's on the check switch for the most time, or it would just show one at times. So here what i did. Went out on the roof disconnect switch 44 and connect everything through the dish 1000.2. got down run check switch and got all the Sat's. work for a day and same crap again. Switch error message or just one sat at the time. Call dish explain what happen they claim that it is a receiver problem. So they are sending a new one. I thing that the switch that is built in to the 1000.2 got smoke because of how it was wire. Any input will be great ????


----------



## Shadow (Apr 12, 2007)

Sounds like a switch problem to me, especially if you hooked straight to the 1000.2 LNB. 44 switch is probably fine. Why do they still need the 61.5? If they are receiving international programming, they need to upgrade to a 1000+ anyway.


----------



## skull791 (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the replay. Now if they upgrade to dish 1000+ how would they receive all the satellites ?


----------

